# CPC / Biller Position to work from home



## tmperalta

Hello,

I am a current stay at home mo, who would like to get back into coding and/or billing, as I am really missing it.  I am looking for a position where I can work from home.  I have been a CPC since 2003 and keep it current. Attached is my resume for review.


Objective:	To seek employment in a business where I can work from home and can best utilize my experience and knowledge.  Also to seek a challenging position with opportunity to learn and grow.
Summary	I am a Certified Professional Medical Coder who has extensive experience in the medical field with emphasis on billing and reimbursement in an outpatient setting.  Solid organizational and professional skills, works well under pressure, strong interpersonal skills and relates well to peers, supervisors and professionals at all levels.  Proven ability to motivate subordinates under changing conditions.  
Computer Experience in the following:
General Software:  Windows, Word, Excel, Access & PowerPoint
Medical Software:  PTOS, Medical Manager, EnCoder Pro,  SIS
Finance Software:  QuickBooks, Gold Suite, Lawson, Ceridian and Kronos
Employment	
March 2005 – July 2008                             Licensed Home Child Care Provider             Pueblo, CO
Owner
	Responsible for taking care of eight children on a daily basis from the ages of 7 weeks up to 11 years old.
	Teach a Pre-school program every morning for two hours for all children in my care between the ages of 2 - 5.
	Responsible for teaching children manners and values. 
	Prepare nutritious meals and snack on a daily basis.
	Nurture each child in my care.
	Prepare all financial records for my business. 

August 2002 – Sept. 2004                                Parkwest Surgery Center               Pueblo, CO
Business Office Manager
	Coordination of non-clinical staff activities and human relations issues, which include orientation, training, scheduling, customer service, staff meetings, hiring and staff wage increases.
	Educator for new employees to explain company policy and procedures.
	Responsible for developing a strong and dedicated team environment. 
	Coordinate all human resource functions to include, benefits, payroll, orientation, work comp filings, training and scheduling. 
	Coordinate business functions in an effective manner to assure prompt billing, collections, scheduling, accounts receivables, accounts payables, filing, etc.
	Code and process all notes and charges to bill to patients and third party payors. 
	Coding of all medical records. 
	Responsible for overseeing Medical Records
	Responsible for making sure that I stayed up to date on all coding and insurance changes and notifying appropriate staff of the changes and updates.
	Process reports and claims to work comp, health insurance and managed care organizations (government agencies, MCD, MCR, etc.).
	Coordinate clinic budget development and maintenance, monitor monthly financial reports prepare all productivity reports and maintain all records for accounts receivable.
	Assist in marketing area as needed to promote new and existing programs.  Also help to make physicians aware of the services we offer.
	Assist in obtaining and reviewing new and potential contracts for our clinic.  Responsible for making sure all credentialing paperwork is completed for all new and existing contracts.
	Perform as requested, a diverse range of special analytical projects aimed at qualifying volume of service or cost, analyzing patterns of referrals and productivity, etc.
	Problem Solving	B
			March -1996 – August 2002                      Centura Center for Rehab	               Pueblo, CO
	Business Office Manager
	Coordination of non-medical staff activities and human relations issues, which include training, scheduling, medical records, billing and collections.  
	Coordinate business functions in an effective manner to assure prompt billing, collections, scheduling, filing, etc.
	Coding of medical records
	Process and bill to patients and third party payors.  
	Process reports and claims to work comp, health insurance and managed care organizations (government agencies, MCD, MCR, etc.).
	Assist Clinical Coordinator with clinic budget development and maintenance, monitor monthly financial reports prepare all productivity reports and maintain all records for accounts receivable.
	Assist in marketing area as needed to promote new and existing programs.  Also help to make physicians aware of the services we offer.
	Assist in obtaining and reviewing new and potential contracts for our clinics.  Responsible for making sure all credentialing paperwork was completed for our two clinics and each of our 14 therapists for all new and existing contracts.
	Perform as requested, a diverse range of special analytical projects aimed at qualifying volume of service or cost, analyzing patterns of referrals and productivity, etc.
	Problem solving.
	Sept.1993 – Feb. 1996                                Medbrook Rehabilitation               Pueblo, CO
	Billing Specialist  and Supervisor
	Coordinated business functions in an effective manner to assure prompt billing and collections.
	Coding of all medical records
	Processed and billed to patients and third party payors.  
	Processed reports and claims to work comp, health insurance and managed care organizations (government agencies, MCD, MCR, etc.).
	Effectively answered and resolved billing questions.
	Posting payments and relieving accounts receivable.

	June 1993 – Sept. 1993                              Imran U. Khan, M.D.                       Pueblo, CO
	Billing Specialist
	Coordinated business functions in an effective manner to assure prompt billing and collections.
	Coding of all medical records
	Processed and billed to patients and third party payors.  
	Processed reports and claims to work comp, health insurance and managed care organizations (government agencies, MCD, MCR, etc.).
	Effectively answered and resolved billing questions.
	Posting payments and relieving accounts receivable.
	Scheduling appointments
	Collected and entered all patient demographics
	Oct 1992 – May 1993                                  American Electric                            Pueblo, CO
	Administrative Assistant
	Processed all billing and freight claims 
	Processed all accounts payable and receivable.
	Responsible for all purchase orders.
	Performed all administrative duties (typing, filing, answering phones, etc.)
	Collected all month end data and prepared month and year end reports.
Education
And 
Certifications	Pueblo County High School                 Pueblo, CO                      1990
High School Diploma
University of Southern Colorado                 Pueblo, CO                             1991
1 Year

Certified Professional Coder              Pueblo, CO                          2003 – current
I am a CPC, through the American Academy of Professional Coders

Notary Public                                                                                   2000 - Current

Also, I have attended several courses over the past 15 years on coding, customer service, business office functions, contracting and human resources. 

Honors:	I was rate by my employees as an excellent manager in knowledge, leadership, and training, through the Gallup Survey while an employee of Centura Health.

Teresa M. Peralta, CPC
1056 Della Lane
Pueblo, CO 81006	Phone (719) 542-6483
tmperalta@hotmail.com


----------



## HCCCoder

*Remote Coding*

Hi,
Go to google and search for Outcomes, Inc.
They mainly hire remote coders.
They will send you a test, if you complete, you will get hired.
Good luck!
Also, you can contact Magno Salva at 310-622-1001 Ext. 215, he has some remote coding positions available too.
Hope this will be helpfull.
Good luck!


----------

